# Explosion in West, Texas



## texasmason791 (Apr 17, 2013)

If there are any Brothers in West that need anything at all please email me at texasmason791@yahoo.com. 

In case you didn't know a fertilizer plant exploded in the town of West, Texas today. A lot of people were injured and many feared dead. I do not have all the details. This town needs our prayers and support. They have a long and rugged road ahead of them. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JJones (Apr 17, 2013)

We felt the explosion here at my house, which is near Cleburne...about 40 miles away or so.

It sounded like thunder but with the way our house shook we thought it was an earthquake.  I can only imagine how powerful the explosion must have been to be felt so far away.

Keep West in your prayers please.


----------



## cog41 (Apr 17, 2013)

Been watching this for the past couple of hours. West is about the size of Van. I know this small town will need lots of prayer and support due to this tragedy.


----------



## Scorpio31 (Apr 18, 2013)

My thoughts, prayers and spirit army will be in west to help those families affected. What I want to know is why did the fertilizer plant explode in the first place?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Apr 18, 2013)

In my thoughts brother. So this was just an accident? I haven't heard anything on this yet.


----------



## crono782 (Apr 18, 2013)

All that methane. One spark and the whole thing could go up...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Apr 18, 2013)

Crazy


----------



## crono782 (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROrpKx3aIjA&sns=em




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 18, 2013)

(Pic not by me)


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cog41 (Apr 18, 2013)

Http://kdfw.m0lb.net/r/1hccp9


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like Hillsboro and Waco are the nearest lodges, http://www.masonicmatrix.com/masonic-lodges-texas/ . West is on I35 inbetween the two cities. We need to be out there helping families, who is organizing? I can put together a donation form and direct payments to whichever WM is going to head the effort, all I need is the email that they have connected to their paypal.


----------



## widows son (Apr 18, 2013)

Crono that pic is nuts, has there been any confirmed deaths? (Hopefully not)


----------



## Mac (Apr 18, 2013)

The Al Amin Shrine is holding a gun show this weekend in Corpus Christi.  Masons from the area are holding a blood drive there to benefit those who need it in West.


----------



## sands67 (Apr 18, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers go to all Americans this week. It has not been an easy one for our friends to  the south.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 18, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers headed that way.


----------



## crono782 (Apr 18, 2013)

Estimates say 170 injured and 5-15 dead...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Apr 18, 2013)

Bro. Neumann,

How can I help? Would this be the lodge in West, Texas?

http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/lodgelocator

Best,

Jerry


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 19, 2013)

Txmason said:


> Bro. Neumann,
> 
> How can I help? Would this be the lodge in West, Texas?
> 
> ...



That is a really useful tool! Yes, it is the West, TX lodge. 

The site has an email and the phone number to the lodge. I just emailed them and will call them in a few hours. We have several threads about our need to be socially involved, well now a community needs our involvement more than ever. There were several buildings, homes and businesses that were downed. http://abcnews.go.com/US/texas-fert...n-sends-120-hospital-levels/story?id=18984131

Rebuilding, clean up, and comforting families is more valuable than monetary contributions.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Apr 19, 2013)

In case you missed it. The GLoTX has set up a relief fund for West lodge. There was at least one Mason injured. They have the information on their website of where to send a donation. 

The Waco valley is also accepting donations for Masonic relief for the area. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Bro. Holser! 

Am I supposed to call you?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bill Hosler (Apr 19, 2013)

No Brother. Just visit the GLoTX website or the AASR Valley of Waco website. Both have an address you can send a check to. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Apr 19, 2013)

Roger


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

